# Image in Sim not in Tivo



## masonwarner (Jan 12, 2006)

I am using the bananas SDK v1.3 and Hme v1.4. I create a stream for an image on a remote URL. The BView appears absolutely correct on the simulator screen but it does not appear on the television screen that is connecting to the same running application. Why?


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe this can happen iif you have a full screen image for the background and then try to display another large image. Or if you are trying to crossfade two large images. 

The TiVo has very limited memory and the simulator does not simulate the memory constraints of the TiVo Box.

Does that sound like a likely scenario?


----------



## jkaplan (Sep 27, 2005)

I've noticed this problem with progressive JPEG images... maybe that has something to do with it. I didn't spend a lot of time trying to determine if this is supposed to be supported or not - I just converted my images.


----------

